# Linda Lets Go - by Fat Peggy (~BBW, Stuffing, ~SWG)



## Britt Reid (Jul 16, 2011)

_~BBW, Stuffing, ~SWG_ - Steve give Linda permission with expansive results and a popping good time

*Linda Lets Go
by Fat Peggy
(reposted with permission from FantasyFeeder,com)​*
Linda and Steve had been friends since high school. They would date on and off, but they did better as friends than as lovers, so they decided to keep it that way. It was nice having an opposite sex friend they could talk about their relationships with.

Steve had always been the kind of guy who could eat what he wanted and never gained any weight. It was the one thing that Linda hated about him. Linda had always struggled with her weight and lately she was losing the struggle.

Steve, Im so tired of watching what I eat, denying myself all the time, and still have my weight creep up and up, she complained.

Are you putting on weight lately? I never noticed, actually. I always thought you looked great. Of course, I dont mind a few extra pounds on a woman. It makes her look more feminine. I think the really skinny girls look awful, he replied

No wonder Ive always loved you so much. Linda laughed.

Lets go out to dinner, and screw your diet. Lets just have a good time, OK?
he offered.

Youre on. Lets go, she agreed.

Off they went to their favorite Chinese buffet. Steve picked up a 6 pack of Chinese beer, since they didnt serve alcohol there. Steve had always wondered how they could make money letting people eat all they wanted. 

_Well, I bet they wont make any money tonight,_ he thought.

They sat down at a table and off to the food carousel they went. Sesame chicken, general tsai chicken, chicken with walnuts, with cashews, beef with broccoli, crab legs, peking duck, stuffed mushrooms, tons and tons of stuff.

Linda and Steve came back with plates piled high. 

This looks so good. I am going to eat everything they have. Im going to get so fat tonight. And I dont care. Worry about that tomorrow. Steve, this was a great idea, Linda gushed.

You just enjoy yourself tonight. You deserve it. Split a beer with me and dig in, hun, he encouraged gently, handing her a beer,

I cant believe how many ways they make chicken here. And each better than the last. Looks like I need another plateful already, she declared after about twenty minutes

Linda came back with another plate, piled even higher than the last. She saw there was another beer waiting for her, which she quickly downed half of. These cheese filled things are great. And the dumplings are wonderful. I just cant decide if I like the steamed ones or the fried ones better. So I got both. I have never just let myself eat like this before in my entire life. I am having such a good time. I used to deny myself so much. If I couldnt decide which one I wanted, I wouldnt have either one. Now Im having both. I feel like such a glutton and I love it.

Its so good to see you just enjoying yourself. You look a lot happier tonight than Ive seen you in a while, Steve said, his face glowing with approval. 

You know, I am happy. I think I was just meant to be fat, she giggled.

Another thirty minutes passed, then Steve said Well, I think Im ready for more, how about you? Not much left on our plates, lets go for more.

Ive eaten more than I ever have before, but I think Ill join you. This is fantastic. I think Ive tried almost everything. No, wait, there are these tables on the side. I didnt even notice them. They look good too.

Go for it babe. This is your night to pig out and enjoy yourself. And you can always go back for more of your favorites., he grinned, wondering just how far the appetite hed unleashed would extend.

Yes I can, cant I? Im feeling a bit full, but I have no intention of stopping now. Some of this, some of that, some more of the other. I am having so much fun here. I never realized how much fun it could be to be so gluttonous. Thank you so much for suggesting this, honey, Linda continued the food oriented dialogue as she polished off her third serving and third beer for the night. She didn't realize she was both out-eating and out-drinking her very appreciative escort.

You certainly are enjoying yourself, its good to see, Steve encouraged as he finished his second plate.

Im certainly going to enjoy eating this. I feel like such a pig but I love it, she cooed/

I think Ive had enough, but I could watch you eat all night, baby doll, Steve said lovingly

Im going to finish this plate, then Ill see if I can do another one. Then its time for dessert! Linda announced, barely noticing Steve replacing her empty beer bottle for the third time during the evening. 

Let me get some dessert for myself, and Ill get some extra and we can split it, he replied

Good idea. They have little cakes, pudding, fruit, ice cream, lots of goodies. Oh yes, you may not have spotted it, but Ive been noticing!" She declared.

Steve came back with a full plate of goodies, and Linda started in. She was really full but couldnt stop eating. Her dress was getting really tight, but she didnt care, she was having such a great time. Cake, cookies, pudding, it was all so good.

Time for some ice cream. I just dont know where Im going to put it, she giggled.

You have filled out a bit, but you look wonderful. I always thought you were a bit too skinny, he smiled

Well, you wont think Im too skinny after I finish this ice cream. She started in on the biggest bowl of ice cream she had ever seen.

Steve kept bringing her more and more. He didnt know what had gotten into him. He had never done anything like this before, but he was so turned on watching Linda eat like this. He could watch her eat all night. But she had to be reaching her limit. 

_Ill bring her one more bowl and see how it goes,_ he thought..

Steve, I am so full and bloated. Im going to eat this bowl, but thats it or Ill burst, she giggled.

OK, baby doll, I dont want you to get sick, he answered with a note of mock concern.

No, I should be ok. This was such a wonderful time. I feel so bad. I feel like such a bad girl. But mostly, I feel so FAT. Ive never felt so big and fat and swollen before. Geez, I dont know if I can get up. Look how stretched out my dress is. These buttons are ready to pop, I think, she rambled on as the alcohol did its job.

Yeah, Ive been watching those buttons for a while now. Very erotic, I have to admit, he concurred.

OK, all good things have to end, I guess. Hope I can get up, she giggled.

Linda rocked forward and back, and almost got up, but then fell back. As she did, 3 buttons on her dress popped, and her belly flowed out.

Oh my, look at me! she exclaimed.

Steve immediately got up and helped her to her feet. As he did, he whispered in her ear, That was the hottest thing I ever saw in my life. I am going to take you home tonight and have sex with you till we cant move. Just walk behind me to hide how youve opened up. But dont try to close up. Its turning me on so much.

Steve, I didnt know you were into fat girls, she stated with a puzzled expression. Her brain by now was processing information slowly and her speech was a bit halting. 

Ive always liked women with a few extra pounds, but I didnt realize how much until your big fat belly popped out like that. Steve confirmed.  I liked watching you stuff yourself silly, but when your belly popped out, I wanted to throw you on the table and do you right there.

Not so fast, my good man. Ive got a little extra room now with the buttons gone. See my belly bulging out? (hic) I think I could do another bowl of ice cream, with a few little cakes, please, she said calling attention to her exploding gut.

Steve shook his head. Oh my, baby. You are driving me wild. I have to see you eat this. I would never have thought you could get one more mouthful in you.

This (hic) is my day to totally give in to gluttony. Im getting fat tonight (hic) , and I am loving it, Linda declared

You sit here, my fat love. Im going to get you something nice and fattening. Dont go away. Steve said.

Im too stuffed to move, especially with my belly hanging out like this, Linda agreed, letting loose a large burp. She sighed with relief..

Steve couldnt resist touching that wonderful belly, then brought back more dessert, and watched in awe as his newly fattened love stuffed it down. He felt like he could actually see her getting fatter and fatter right in front of him. Finally she was finished.

Done. Lets hurry home, honey, cause (hic) I am so horny right now I could almost do it on a table myself, she commented.

They went off to the car and got in.

Im going to open some more buttons, hun. This feels weird., she said.

No you wont, Im going to do it! I have to touch this new belly of yours again. Look how it pops out a little more with every button. It feels so good. I can feel how tight it is underneath with a sexy soft layer of fat on top. I always thought you looked great, but you look so much sexier as a fat girl.

I was wondering what I waz going to do the rest of the (hic) weekend. I was dreading hashing to go back on my diet to try loozing all this (hic) , she said as he drove her home.

Baby, I hope you are not going to lose a pound. It is such a turn on feeling your new fat belly, Steve said. 

In a short while they arrived at Steves place, a multi-story apartment house, Fortunately the neighborhood was quiet and Lnda as a little more sober. Well, here we are at your place. I was thinking wed wrap something around me, but I dont see anyone. Lets just go in with my naked belly showing.

Baby, you really know how to turn me on. Steve stammered.

There wasnt anyone in the lobby, but a couple got off the elevator and stared at Lindas open dress with her belly jutting out. They gave Linda and Steve them a disgusted look, but with four beers under her belt Linda didnt care a bit; neither did Steve. They got on the elevator and pressed into each other and kissed for the ride. Steve took a look when they got to his floor. Linda was half naked by now, but she just went out like that to his place. No one came out, or who knows what would have happened.

Once the door was locked, Steve undressed Linda completely. Her newly fattened belly swelled out erotically. Steve couldnt keep his hands off it. You are so fat and sexy, honey. I cant believe how much better you look with a fat belly.

Linda was really getting into it now, babbling You know what I want to do? I have never done this before. I want you to feed me something while you make love to me. I want to be your big fat love goddess. What do you have? Some sort of dessert, I guess. Cookies, pudding, ice cream, something like that.

Steve was estatic. I think I have pudding and ice cream, actually. Ive been on a junk food kick lately.

Get them, get them, she laughed.

They spent the rest of the evening in bed, making love over and over, with Steve feeding Linda everything he could find. Lindas belly kept swelling more and more, which didnt seem possible. Finally they fell asleep in each others arms, with Steves arms wrapped around her swollen fat belly. On Saturday morning, Steve went out to restock, while Linda lazed around the place, feeling like an obese but contented pig. 

I have to find out how much weight I gained yesterday. It must have been a lot, she thought. She found his scale in the bathroom. OMG, I gained 3 pounds in one day. No wonder I feel like Im going to burst. But it feels so sensuous. I love my new fat belly.

At that moment, Steve came back with 4 bags of food, most of it junk food and desserts.

Steve, I gained 3 pounds yesterday. Arent you proud of me? Linda declared

Thats wonderful, honey. You look so sexy walking around the apartment naked with your new fat belly, He replied.

Linda laughed. I want you to make it even fatter and then make love to me again and then make it fatter. I want to be your fat girl, honey. I want to get as fat as you can stand me. I just want to eat all the time and make love to you the rest of the time.

Steve came up to her, gave her a big kiss while he rubbed her fatness. Honey, that is the sexiest thing I have ever heard in my life. You feel so good to me. I love feeling this new belly of yours. You could never get too fat for me. Lets go make love again and again.

Linda nodded her head, Your wish is my command, honey. OMG, I just realized. There is no way Im going to fit in that dress again. What am I going to wear to work on Monday?

Well take you to the mall on Sunday. I have a sweat suit you should be able to get into. Ill take my fat girl to a fat lady store and get you some nice fat clothes with lots of room for you to get fatter in. Youll be twelve pounds heavier in a month, he projected hopefully. Surprisingly Linda agreed.

Oh, Steve, you think of everything. Now come pleasure your fat girl silly and then fatten me up some more. Oh, I just love calling myself a fat girl now, she declared.

So do I, baby doll, so do I, Steve murmured.


----------

